# Delta Midi Lathe Problems



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a delta midi lathe that is about 2 years old and the belt is shot. I have gone threw 3 or 4 belts in 2 years and dont know why. I dont over tighten the belt. I normaly dont move the tension ajustment lever. The belt keeps twisting up and coming off the bottom pulley. Any one know why?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BigJoe16 said:


> I have a delta midi lathe that is about 2 years old and the belt is shot. I have gone threw 3 or 4 belts in 2 years and dont know why. I dont over tighten the belt. I normaly dont move the tension ajustment lever. The belt keeps twisting up and coming off the bottom pulley. Any one know why?


First off more info is needed to offer advice especially good or helpful advice. Pictures can offer good insight into the problem because someone may see something that you didn't notice.

Model number?
Pictures also please.

I'm thinking alignment of the pulley's is off and if the belt twist off a pulley the tension is probably not tight enough. Just guessing but it's a starting point until we get the model number and pictures.

I have the Delta 46-460 and have never had a problem.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You know if you bought the Delta new it should have a warranty. Mine came with a 5 year warranty. If there is a known problem they would know.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the Delta LA-200. The drive belt with last a few months then the edges start to frey then the string inside the belt breaks so it streches out. Then when im turing and apply a decent force to the wood the belt twists and comes off the wheels. It feels like the lathe has no power the wood stops turning but the motor keeps spinning. The belt comes off the wheels constantly. The belt also flips around so groves are facing away from the pulleys. Does anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry for the large pic just click on it. It gets smaller


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It sounds like a stretched or loose belt which you stated is what happens after the edges fray. The problem seems to start with the fraying and could be pulley alignment or the belt type itself. Again pictures of the belt on the pulley's may help. 

What type of belt? have you tried an aftermarket belt for it?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I havent tried any other type of belt. I ordered these right from Delta. I will check the pullet allignment. Thanks


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> I have a delta midi lathe that is about 2 years old and the belt is shot. I have gone threw 3 or 4 belts in 2 years and dont know why. I dont over tighten the belt. I normaly dont move the tension ajustment lever. The belt keeps twisting up and coming off the bottom pulley. Any one know why?


hi i had this problem a few year back different lathe 
it turn out the grub screw came loose on the fly wheel so the two fly wheels where not lining up so the belt where heating up and twisting


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I called Delta's technical service today. They were helpful but I have to take my lathe to a service center near my house. They said the pulleys could be bad.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I had that problem on my Ricon and went thru two belts before I found the problem.I checked what I thought was everything,then noticed that the motor was a little loose and found that the bolt that actually holds it to the lathe had come loose.Tightened it up and no more problems


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I never thought of that. I will check that tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

BigJoe,
Please keep us posted on your progress. I have the Delta 46-250, which I believe is the same as your LA-200. I've been having the same issue but haven't come up with what's causing it.

Joe


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well i took my lathe to the local Delta service center and they said it will be atleast a week for them to look at it. My lathe was discontiued in 2008 even though i bought it in 2010. They said they cant get parts for anymore and it has a 2 year limited warrenty.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

They can't get parts? It seems to me that manufacturers are required by law to have parts available for a minimum of 5 years after discontinuation. But I could be mistaken, at least that's what I was always told.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Well i took my lathe to the local Delta service center and they said it will be atleast a week for them to look at it. My lathe was discontiued in 2008 even though i bought it in 2010. They said they cant get parts for anymore and it has a 2 year limited warrenty.


1 its still under warranty OK

2 if they need parts they still can be made

3 how do they know what parts they need and they haven't looked at the lathe 

4 if they cant fix it then replace it 
don't be worried its not your fault its theirs 
all the best 
rob


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The women at the store looked it up on her computer. She couldnt tell me what was wrong with it and she couldnt tell me if the pulleys or what ever is wrong with it will be covered under the worrenty. My dad said well if they cant get parts then they will have to give me a new lathe. I dont know about that but I would like the new model lathe.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just and update on this. The man at the repair store said he can't even look at it with out the belt so he order them but there on back order so it's been 2 weeks and nothing has happened. He dosent know when there coming in so I'm out of luck.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I order my belts from ereplacementparts.com for my LA200. takes about 8 days to get them normally for me.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

I keep hearing the same thing over and over about delta, they were bought out and since, their service and parts availabilty just stinks. I have had problems myself trying to get parts. I'm done with delta, if I can't get parts for my tools then that's a big problem! I for one will never buy another delta tool, and there's three in my shop, they will be replaced with another brand that I can get parts for, Grrrr.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

A while back, a Delta rep named Paul Fitz ( [email protected] ) came on here and promised everyone that Delta was working on their parts problems.

Haven't heard a peep from him since......Delta was bought out and I still don't see any change in their lousy parts availability. :furious:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Joe,

Did you leave the lathe with the Delta repair center? (Even though they can't look at it for a week or more, if it's broken there's not much you can do with it anyway.)

Be persistent -- gentle, but persistent. It's failed within the warranty period, it's their job to fix it or replace it. Insist.

Another thought -- where did you buy the lathe? And did you pay using a credit card?

If it's a walk-in store, the shop manager might help you, especially if you gently suggest that this will be a factor in whether you feel loyalty to the store in the future.

Credit card companies often offer "extended warranty coverage" -- sometimes a year beyond the manufacturer's warranty. Check the invoice and receipt to see how it was purchased, and if it was a CC, check with the card company's customer service department to see if they can help.

Hope some of this helps and you soon get back to turning happily.


----------

